# I think I've found my mothership.... Ha!



## jeanna (Apr 1, 2005)

*Hello MAC Lovers!! *
I'm new to Specktra, but definitely *not* new to MAC. I found out about Specktra through the _*mac_cosmetics *_community on Live Journal. Between these two sites, I think that I am definitely set when it comes to feeding my MAC addiction! While I've always been pretty confident with my makeup application, this site has really inspired me and given me a *TON* of new & exciting ideas that I can't wait to share with everyone


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

welcome to specktra jeanna!! 
LMK when you have questions!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jeanna!! I hope you enjoy your stay here with your fellow addicts


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

WELCOME JEANNA =)


----------



## jeanna (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_welcome to specktra._

 
Thank you!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_welcome to specktra jeanna!! 
LMK when you have questions!_

 
Thank you! I will definitely take advantage of your expertise! I've seen some of your FOTDs, and they are flawless!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

your welcome Jeanna. Thanks


----------



## jeanna (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Welcome to Specktra Jeanna!! I hope you enjoy your stay here with your fellow addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I'm so glad to have found this site!


----------



## jeanna (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_WELCOME JEANNA =)_

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
Welcome to Specktra Jeanna!! I hope you enjoy your stay here with your fellow addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Thanks! I'm so glad to have found this site!_

 
You're very welcome!! We are glad to have you


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

